# Fiance Visa



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I know where to get the "Official" information for PI to the USA.

What I am looking for is the Real info, tips and suggestions.

Any help????

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I guess not.

JM101


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Every couple has had different things happen on their journey thru the maze. There is no way to shortcut any of the processes required. Just try to do each required item as best you can, make sure to dot all the I's and cross all the T's as anything will cause you some delay and frustration. Just keep a mindset to expect things not to go smoothly, expect delays and you will make it thru. Good Luck.

Fred


----------



## fairwind (May 5, 2015)

*<Snip> * Like Fred said there are no shortcuts. The US paperwork is not hard to do yourself. 

I married in PI and did the IR visa. The main difference between the Fiancé visa and the immediate relative in the green card. With the Fiancé you will get a 2 yr green card and the IR you get a 10 year green card.

The timeline between the 2 are also about the same.

hope it helps

Dan


----------

